# Most efficient??



## -Sikklids- (Aug 16, 2010)

I just want to know which fish or crustacean is the most efficient algae eater or what you can do to reduce algae growth. thankss


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Bristle nose plecos are good algae eaters, as are otto catfish. I'm not sure about snails, I've heard that malaysian trumpets are good algae eaters, but I have no experience to back this up.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I have had good luck with bristlenose plecos. I recently purchased some nerite snails online and they have done a fantastic job on cleaning up algae. The sides and back of the tank were covered with a dark green algae which I thought might be cyanobacteria. The nerite snails have completely gotten rid of it. The glass has no dark green algae on it at all. I also have Siamese (not Chinese) algae eaters and they, too, do a nice job. Nerite snails lay eggs, but the eggs do not hatch in freshwater. I am still amazed at what the nerite snails have done. The tank is a 90g and there was lot of dark green algae and now it is all gone. In my opinion the three best algae eaters are bristlenose plecos, nerite snails and Siamese (again, not Chinese) algae eaters. I have had otocinclus catfish and they do okay, too. The top prize goes to the nerite snails.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

It's neither fish nor crustacean, but don't forget about a good old-fashioned scraper!

kevin


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I agree that scrapers work good, but cleaning the back and sides when the tank is heavily planted isn't so easy. The dark green algae was covering my spraybar, and the intakes and outlets of my two filters and was on some of the plants. It is all gone now. I had a very hard time trying to get it off the filter intakes and outlets even with a stiff brush. I didn't want to use bleach. Once the nerite snails got to work everything looks brand new. As stated in my previous post, I thought it was cyanobacteria, but evidently it wasn't.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I second the vote for nerite snails. They work well for me in tanks where BN plecos get a bad time from the fish. I've got a 180 that they keep amazing free of algae. I may switch all of my tanks over to nerites.


----------



## -Sikklids- (Aug 16, 2010)

Nerite snails? They sound amazing  where can I find these marvelous creatures?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I love my nerites, but I find they are not quite strong enough to thrive with mbuna or Tangs. The ones I have that do the best are with my peacocks.

Nerites do not eat fish food, they must have a continuous supply of soft green algae and fish that don't poke at them, LOL.

But really...I find my plants themselves do the best job of keeping algae under control.


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> I love my nerites, but I find they are not quite strong enough to thrive with mbuna or Tangs. The ones I have that do the best are with my peacocks.
> 
> Nerites do not eat fish food, they must have a continuous supply of soft green algae and fish that don't poke at them, LOL.
> 
> But really...I find my plants themselves do the best job of keeping algae under control.


+1, Algae is a living thing that has to compete for food, remove it's food and it won't live. Frequent water changes and plants will keep the nitrates and phosphates down too low for Algae to grow.


----------



## -Sikklids- (Aug 16, 2010)

*** tried plants....they get torn apart and eaten by my cichlids  but ill do a water change once i get some dechlorinator (probably in a week or so) I'm broke rite now lol


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I've had nerties in with my tanganyikans for a couple of years now. You'll lose a few, but I've not had massive losses. I've actually not had to replace any from the batch I first added. Probably depends on the fish. Try adding one or two first to see if they're going to do ok. Google 'nerite snail' and you'll find some sources.


----------



## -Sikklids- (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks ill try to get some!And prov what species of fish is in the backround of the nerite snail pic? Just curious


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> And prov what species of fish is in the backround of the nerite snail pic?


julidochromis ornatus, young ones.




























Adults


----------

